# My new HT Room



## salvasol

Here is the most recent photos I have for my HT .... I will appreciate all comments and suggestions.

Thank You

      
:jump: :jump: :jump: :spend: :spend: :whew: :whew:


----------



## Prof.

Looks like a nice cosy setup...
The obvious thing that I would think about changing is the offset position...Is that a doorway to the left of the screen?...If so, then I would reverse the whole thing and have the set in front of the window with some small floorstanders, with a combination of block-out curtains and blinds...Then everything would be centred..
Just a suggestion...
,


----------



## Sonnie

Prof and I are thinking terribly alike tonight. I say turn the room around... :T

Is that a manifold IB or a space for one behind the back row?


----------



## Josuah

Looks a little late to reverse everything. Looks like that'd be major reconstruction. But it really looks like you put a lot into the room but almost nothing into the speakers. Get new speakers.


----------



## salvasol

Prof. said:


> Looks like a nice cosy setup...
> The obvious thing that I would think about changing is the offset position...Is that a doorway to the left of the screen?...If so, then I would reverse the whole thing and have the set in front of the window with some small floorstanders, with a combination of block-out curtains and blinds...Then everything would be centred..
> Just a suggestion...
> ,


Thank you for your suggestion ....:T :T 
When I was planning the room :daydream: , that was one of the options (I wanted the TV centered), but the problems is that when you set up the seats; there is only about 11-13 inches from wall to the seat, so this will be really tight to walk to the front row ..... you're right, the doorway is in the left of the TV .... now imagine the inconvenience to walk to seat in the front .....so I had to decide :scratch: , either to have the TV not in the center but with a clear path to walk or a centered TV in front of the window but with the inconvenience to walk to the front ....


----------



## salvasol

Josuah said:


> Looks a little late to reverse everything. Looks like that'd be major reconstruction. But it really looks like you put a lot into the room but almost nothing into the speakers. Get new speakers.


Thank you for your comments ....:T :T 
It was fun planning, building, finishing the room, etc.....the speaker sound is decent, they're not the best but they're not the cheapest either, before I got hem I was looking around and most of the speakers mentioned in this forum are more expensive than mine; but I will consider this for the future; I like the In walls because is easy to hide them (I have some in my family room where I used to have my TV, in the hallway and master bath); it will be a challenge to install them because this room was a bonus (you can choose a room or a three car garage) so the space in the cealing is very small ... but with some imagination and work anything is possible.

Besides the speakers, Do you have any other suggestions????


----------



## salvasol

Sonnie said:


> Prof and I are thinking terribly alike tonight. I say turn the room around... :T
> 
> Is that a manifold IB or a space for one behind the back row?


Thank you :T :T Maybe you can read Prof mind ??!!!
I had to decide to set up the TV the way it now, or have the inconveniece to walk to the front ....
What I have there is my old subwoofer (KLH SUB10), is not excellent but I can feel the shake during the movies .... I have not used any calibration, REW or anything, so I do not know if is performing the way it is supposed to be, or if is affecting the sound, etc... that's my next step.
I'm also considering changing this sub, because sometimes during the movies it makes a horrible noise (I thought that maybe my sub can't handle some frequencies and that makes the noise, but I read in another post that's not possible because the sub doesn't play any sound below what it can handle, so I do not know what is the cause of this distortion)....when I was planning the room, I was looking at the butt shackers but I was trying to keep a low budget, What do you think???? .... butt shackers, a better sub (mine is only 120 wats and the infinity 150), or what do you recommend to use in that space????:dizzy: :dizzy: :dizzy:


----------



## Prof.

salvasol,
In a narrow theatre room you will have to have some compromises...
Two rows of 3 seats is probably expecting a bit too much in that width..

My suggestion would be to definitely reverse the room, otherwise you will always have your set off centre, which detracts from the overall setup, and loose one of the back row seats...if that's possible..
That way, people coming into the theatre will have more room to enter, and you will only need to squeeze through to the front row seats..

I realise that this means a lot of extra work and re-arranging on your part, but if you want the room to look more theatre like, then I don't see any other way of doing it...


----------



## salvasol

Prof. said:


> salvasol,
> In a narrow theatre room you will have to have some compromises...
> Two rows of 3 seats is probably expecting a bit too much in that width..:yes:
> 
> My suggestion would be to definitely reverse the room ...:sob:
> 
> I realise that this means a lot of extra work and re-arranging on your part, but if you want the room to look more theatre like, then I don't see any other way of doing it...


Thank you for your suggestion .... I know I will find a way to fix this (to center the TV!!!) :yes: :yes:


----------



## polygonkilla

What size and kind of TV is that?


----------



## Guest

What are the dimensions of your room?
I am in process of moving my HT into a small room (12.5 x 11) and I feel your pain. Many compromises to make but the end result will be enjoyable no matter what the size.


----------



## salvasol

polygonkilla said:


> What size and kind of TV is that?


Is a Samsung DLP 67" the model is HLS6767W if it helps .....:wave: :wave:


----------



## salvasol

supervsl said:


> What are the dimensions of your room?
> I am in process of moving my HT into a small room (12.5 x 11) and I feel your pain. Many compromises to make but the end result will be enjoyable no matter what the size.


My room is 9W X 18L X 8H .... this was a bonus room (builder had the option of a 3 car garage or a bonus room); I was using it as a home office, but because I had to get a new TV I decided to go this route ..... I enjoy watching movies here :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## salvasol

*Re: My new HT Room ... Updated*

I just remember this thread ... so here is some updated pictures of my HT


----------



## Prof.

Well done salvasol..:T..I see you managed to get in your 2 rows of 3 seats!.:bigsmile:.
No carpet on the floor!!?
Also ,what are those speakers above the TV?..Are they presence speakers?


----------



## salvasol

Prof. said:


> ... No carpet on the floor!!?


Just a runner in front of the seats ... but I've been thinking to get an area rug to put in front of the TV :whistling:



> ... Also ,what are those speakers above the TV?..Are they presence speakers?


No, that's an option I can use; but I will loose the back surrounds :yes: ... instead, I'm using them as fronts :hide: ... I know is not a good idea, but I like how they sound (they fill the whole front, and maybe because they have different crossover they don't sound the same and complement each other) :yes: I'm using a speaker selector; until I run REW (I just need the sound card) and I'll see if there's a big difference in using this set up and just using the towers :dontknow: ... I already try both, and my ears like this set up :yay:


----------



## salvasol

Prof. said:


> ...Also ,what are those speakers above the TV?..Are they presence speakers?


After I posted my reply ... I got this idea: What do you think is better to have: Presence speakers or Back surround??? :scratchhead:

I can use the speaker selector for the presence, and the back surrounds and surrounds (I have a 7.1) connected in parallel and use the system as a 5.1 :yes: ... What do you suggest (use presence or back surrounds)???


----------



## Prof.

I have a 7.1 system also, but only use it as a 5.1..
I find that I get good depth and spread of rear sound, even with DTS-ES, without the back wall speakers..

If you are getting a good spread of sound with the presence speakers, then I would use it that way..


----------



## splitz

nice


----------



## salvasol

splitz said:


> nice


Thank you for the compliment :T

I forgot about this thread ... pictures are old, here is acouple of the most recent front pictures :yes:


----------



## Prof.

Wow!! David...That's some impressive looking speakers..:T
Your poor TV is looking dwarfed by them..:bigsmile:..
Time for a big projection screen!!?..:hide:


----------



## salvasol

Prof. said:


> Wow!! David...That's some impressive looking speakers..:T
> Your poor TV is looking dwarfed by them..:bigsmile:..


Thank you ... you see what happens when we get ideas (some crazy like this one, somebody at avsforum told me that is not crazy; that crazy is to have a pair of those horizontally for the center ... which is not a bad idea, maybe not the Stadium but a pair of JBL venue Stage) :bigsmile:




> ... Time for a big projection screen!!?..:hide:


Oh yes!!! ... but first I need to get a bigger room; the set up I have is okay, but not the ideal :sad:
(I want a front wall like yours everything hidden behind it); correct seat position, everything centered between side walls, soundproof, isolated, the best frequency response, etc., etc.) :daydream:

Some day ... soon I hope raying:


----------



## salvasol

01 S 10 said:


> looks very professional, good job!


Thank you ...:T

All this was done with ideas/suggestions from this great forum ...:yes:


----------



## bassman_soundking

I wish I could see the pics.


----------



## salvasol

bassman_soundking said:


> I wish I could see the pics.


You can use the link on my signature ....or this  link  :T


----------



## bassman_soundking

thank you....looks great! I am still working on my theater, and all I have done is the screen and electronics. I still need a room....lol.


----------



## salvasol

Is been a long time.... recently I re-arrenged the room (Again????)

Here is the new pictures (What was the front before is now the back, I'm only using 5 seats instead of six, and I wish that I have a wider room; everything is leaning to the left and is not centered...(specially the TV)

 Front

 Back (nevermind the curtains)

 Lights on

 Lights off

P.S.: Sorry for the picture quality, I did it in a hurry...


----------



## bambino

Looks like a nice setup! Just curious but are those 2 sets of towers stacked on each other or just really tall speakers also what brand? Good job by the way.:sn:


----------



## salvasol

bambino said:


> are those 2 sets of towers stacked on each other or just really tall speakers also what brand? Good job by the way.:sn:


Thank you.

Yes, they're two set of speakers stacked on each other...they're JBL Stadium (connected in parallel), I'm powering them with a Samsom Servo 600 (300 watts per side @ 4ohms, more than enough for me) :T


----------



## bambino

Awesome! I like the way it looks, maybe that could be an option for me as i've got two sets of towers and tossed up on how to use them. the plan was using them for for rears but i'm thinking of other options though.:dontknow:


----------



## makudon007

looks good..very nice setup


----------

